# Master-Slave-Steckdose Problematisch?



## Kenny- (24. August 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hab mal eine kurze Frage. Ich habe heute mit meinen neuen PC eine Master-Slave-Steckdose im Betrieb und im Hauptstecker den PC angeschlossen, sprich wenn der PC aus geht, gehen auch alle (Monitor) und co Geräte aus bzw. bekommen kein Strom mehr.
Ist das auf irgendeine Art Problematisch? Ein Bekannter meinte, dass ich drauf achten soll, dass die Geräte nicht sporadisch an/aus gehen, da dass Netzteil Probleme machen könnte. Da müsste ich dann am Schalter Zur Not drehen, damit ich den richtigen Wert finde.

Bis jetzt funktioniert alles tadellos und wenn der PC ausgeht, geht der Monitor und co auch aus und bisweilen bleiben sie auch aus.

Muss ich irgendetwas beachten dabei und gibt es Geräte, die ich eventuell nicht anschließen sollte? Sollte ich den Monitor vorher ausschalten, bevor ich den PC herunterfahre oder ist es unproblematisch, wenn der Monitor quasi so ausgeht, als wenn ich ihn den Strom wegnehmen würde?

Grüße


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. August 2018)

Über solche Steckerleisten gibt es auch mindestens zwei Meinungen. Ich persönlich nutze ebenfalls eine (keine Master Slave) und lege den Schalter um, wenn ich den PC ausschalte. Ich wüsste auch nicht, was aus technischer Sicht gegen eine Leiste sprechen sollte  hatte zumindest selbst nie Probleme...


----------



## Kenny- (25. August 2018)

Sie hat ebenfalls eine integrierten Spannungsschutz... Ich denke mal, dass da eventuell aufkommende Probleme auch entgegenwirken kann... Hab nur den Schnellstart deaktiviert, da ich bemerkt habe, dass die Leiste  beim aktivierten Schnellstart kurz vorm ausgehen des PCs/Netzteils zwischen an/aus 2-3x hin und her schwinkt... Das ist, bis jetzt, mit deaktivierten Schnellstart nicht mehr so.


----------

